# Not sure what do do in this situation!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hey! I haven't posted in a long time because, well, I haven't needed to! I'm currently vacationing in Brasil, and I need help! 
I've spotted tons of string footed pigeons, none of which I have been able to save because I'm staying in an aunt's apartment. I can't stand leaving them like that without helping, but I don't know what I can do! I thought about cutting the strings on the spot, just catching and releasing, but I don't know if it's advisable, as the ground isn't clean, and their open wounds could get infected. What do I do?
I also found two pigeons with pigeon pox in a flock I've been watching, and I know it's probably contagious. I haven't known what to do about them either, but I guess there isn't much. One is barely an adult.
Lastly, does anyone know the "scientific" name for Baytril? I have some at home, but it was really expensive, and apparently here in Brasil it is sold in any pharmacy! I need to get my hands on as much as possible, but the name is different and I don't know it. So, can you help me?
Thanks for any answers!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The generic name for Baytril is enrofloxacin. 
You can try to catch the 'string foot' pigeons and detangle their feet on the spot, the apply a local antibiotic on their wounds and release them. They would be better off than living with their feet tied.
As for the pox, there is not much you can do, hopefully they survive it and then they will be immune for pox for the rest of their lives.

Reti


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Reti said:


> The generic name for Baytril is enrofloxacin.
> You can try to catch the 'string foot' pigeons and detangle their feet on the spot, the apply a local antibiotic on their wounds and release them. They would be better off than living with their feet tied.
> As for the pox, there is not much you can do, hopefully they survive it and then they will be immune for pox for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Reti



Okay, thanks. Now I'll have a bunch of Baytril, enough to last! And some string feet are going to be happy!


----------

